
A Treatment for Heroin Addiction - maxerickson
http://projects.huffingtonpost.com/dying-to-be-free-heroin-treatment
======
maxerickson
A couple more articles about suboxone. First, a doctor speaking about making
medical therapy more available:

[http://www.hazeldenbettyford.org/articles/16jan/greenagel-
su...](http://www.hazeldenbettyford.org/articles/16jan/greenagel-suboxone)

A writer who became addicted to suboxone without having used other opiods:

[https://www.thefix.com/content/suboxone-addict-you-never-
kne...](https://www.thefix.com/content/suboxone-addict-you-never-knew-existed)

And an article that discusses prescriptions being diverted to street use:

[http://www.villagevoice.com/news/is-suboxone-a-wonder-
drug-t...](http://www.villagevoice.com/news/is-suboxone-a-wonder-drug-that-
helps-heroin-addicts-get-clean-or-just-another-way-to-stay-high-6439885)

